# Mask Requests



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Zombies of course.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

silicone wolfman mask with laid hair. awesome.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Jason Voorhees full face masks and hoods. As far as I know, there are NONE out on the market made of silicone.

Would like to see masks from Part 2 all the way to Jason Takes Manhattan.

Lots of variety, and you'll probably be the first to do it.


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

Good Ideas. Keep them coming. Just an FYI these masks will not be like others on the market, not extremely high priced. They will probably be in the 350-450 range. I realize that seems like a-lot but others on the market start at 500 and go up from there.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to see a realistic bat mask. Bram Stokers tiny screen time of the bat form--> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...115&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0,i:108

Theres only a handful of bat masks and I dont like any of them as much as the Bram Stokers version.


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

Due to copyright issues we will not be able to sell any masks that come from films. If they come from literature we can.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope you didnt take to mean that I was suggesting you rip off the makeup in Bram Stokers Dracula? Think something a la "stoker-ish movie make up", not literally the same one.  Surely doing a bat mask apart from the cartoony versions would be a creative challenge?


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

After a-lot of R and D, we have decided instead of masks, we will be offering silicone prosthetics. I understand that not everyone has 450.00 to spend on a mask, these prosthetics will retail for about $89.99. I know still kind of expensive but, there not like foam latex prosthetics, they can be reused more than 5 times. (If cleaned properly). These prosthetics will be offered on our website in mid July.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a way around selling copyrighted material.

Lots of mask makers do it, with legit websites and it's completely legal. For the time being.

If you sell a Jason mask or a Michael Myers mask, just don't CALL it that. Call the hockey mask something like "CampSite Killer" or the Myers mask "All Hallow's Horror." And even if you sell something like Freddy Krueger silicone/gelatin prosthetics, all you have to do is rename it something else. Like "Krispy Killer" or "Dreamtime Slasher" or something.

Dozens of websites do that. And they're still 100% in business and make lots of money.


----------



## 4thDimensionFX (Apr 7, 2012)

As an artist I can't stand the fact that I would be making money off of someone else's design and character. I wouldn't want people doing it to me. 

Silicone Prosthetic Update: Designs are underway and some sculptures have been started. The starting lineup will feature eight high quality silicone prosthetics and will be released June 22 2012. Also we will be offering all of the prosthetics in latex which will run between $45.00-$50.00 and will come painted and unpainted. The silicone prosthetics will come pre-painted.

Please keep submitting your ideas for prosthetics. We want this line to appeal to everyone. We can almost guarantee that if you submit the idea we will make it reality.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

For some reason, prop replicas don't grate on me nearly as much as people who go around selling fake Calvin peeing on things they hate or people selling counterfeit Prada bags. I used to sell a prop replica myself because nobody from the franchise would sell one, there had been one in the past that was cheap plastic copy of an expensive brass item. I even spoke to the original prop designer a few times and he had no issues with it. Another person who started making them even sent a few to the franchise creator and I got a few of mine signed by the lead actor in the films.

I think it's because good quality prop sellers have a lot more love of the franchise and do it not just because they see money in it, but because they see a need for it that the owners have left unfulfilled. It doesn't necessarily make it any more legal, but a well made Jason mask bugs me a lot less than someone at the flea market selling low resolution heat pressed Glee t-shirts. I do wonder about the legality of it. There has been a lot of discussion about it lately on a graphics design forum. The feds are really cracking down on counterfeit merchandise and have made huge raids in the past month. But I often see a lot of knockoff Jason or Freddy or whatever masks sold in national chain stores, not just flea markets or on a street corner. Maybe that's only because the IP owners are less likely to sue than Disney or Rolex. In the long run (especially where the law is concerned) I guess there really isn't a difference between someone who sells perfect replica Freddy claws and someone who thinks they're gonna make a buck printing Tim Tebow jerseys...


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you should make the two mask from beetlejuice movie


----------

